
Love will be the death of us - codezero
https://medium.com/ian-mackenzie/love-will-be-the-death-of-us-7baa690dcd0#.s13a4hpqs
======
angersock
tl,dr: Dude cheated on his wife with other people (without decency to actually
get a lay out of it), convinced wife to open relationship to justify future
cheating (this time with sexings), and then is surprised when a) wifey has
more luck and b) gets with kid. Marriage dissolves.

Oh, and then author rattles his cup for a Patreon.

~

As Ellison, love ain't nothing but sex misspelled.

If you need to cat around, just be honest about it. Don't dress it up with
this theatrical new-age bullshit, don't suddenly try to "open" your marriage:
just admit you like sleeping around, and make your peace with it.

There is no One. There are also no Many that will make you whole. There are a
just a bunch of people that you'll enjoy the company of before you too die and
turn into wormfood.

Just go out there and enjoy the fucking, and please _spare us_ a Medium
article about your pseudo-free-love hijinks.

